# Look what we found



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I cant believe all the dogs just wandering city streets, lost and no collars, microchips, dirty and hungry.
These two were found today and are about 8months old. A Maltese female and probably a Maltese Havanese male cross. So darn cute though and so glad they are in a safe loving foster home for us.
We are also getting ANOTHER 2 yr of Maltese female that was dumped in a shelter yeaserday by her family with no reason given. I will share her picture after we get her. 
I am shocked at all the young dogs we are getting now. 
These two are bonded and what a cute pair though. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awwwww -adorable but so sad. It's painful to hear how many dogs are being dumped. Shame!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh my gosh, so young and so cute, can't believe they were wondering the streets 
glad someone is taking care of them now :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awwwww -adorable but so sad. It's painful to hear how many dogs are being dumped. Shame!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How sad. I wonder if these babies were Christmas presents that sounded like a good idea at the time. So, so sad.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well thank goodness they're in rescue.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm so grateful for AMA Rescue! These poor babies. What. Is. Wrong. With. People???


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

such adorable faces,so glad they're safe now.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

they r gorgeous ! so sad , i dont get it


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they're adorable and thankfully safe now.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable!! Thank goodness they are safe with you now and hope they find their forever home(s) soon! If I could, I'd be snatching them up in a second...they are just too cute!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so cute...I am sure they will find good homes soon.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

How sad, but, glad they are off the streets. I think it's this horrible economy. I know locally our shelters have been overwhelmed with dogs due to people losing their jobs.  Also, the rescue org. I work with out of Michigan, the owner just told me she's noticed an increase in dogs coming to her that have been abused. By abuse, I mean fist hitting....severe abuse. Just breaks my heart. The human race really sickens me at times.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, they are so cute!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh dear, I am just hoping that maybe they escape from someone's backyear and that the owners are out there looking for them. I just still can't get my head around why someone would just dump any dog, much less 2 puppies! I'm hopeful that if there isn't an owner looking for them that they will get a home soon.


----------

